# Μια σκοτεινή υπόθεση



## somnambulist (Apr 24, 2010)

Μια μικρή οικογενειακή προώθηση

από τον Π. Μάρκαρη

Ο Λάκης Δόλγερας ξεκίνησε με ένα ιστορικό μυθιστόρημα, τις « Ξεχασμένες ιστορίες ». Το « Μια σκοτεινή υπόθεση » είναι το δεύτερο μυθιστόρημά του: ένα αστυνομικό αντι-μυθιστόρημα, αφού υπάρχει θύμα, αλλά δεν είναι σίγουρο ότι υπάρχει και φόνος· υπάρχει δολοφόνος, αλλά δεν είναι σίγουρο ότι σκότωσε.

Ο Λάκης Δόλγερας αναπλάθει μια πραγματική δικαστική υπόθεση, η οποία πέρασε από το Κακουργιοδικείο της Χαλκίδας μέσα στη δικτατορία. Μια γυναίκα, μητέρα τριών παιδιών, βρέθηκε ένα πρωί από το σύζυγο της νεκρή μέσα στην μπανιέρα. Ο σύζυγος κατηγορήθηκε ότι την είχε σκοτώσει, επειδή εκδιδόταν πίσω από την πλάτη του, και καταδικάστηκε σε ισόβια.

Ο ήρωας του Δόλγερα αφηγείται τη δευτεροβάθμια δίκη στο Εφετείο, ύστερα από οκτώ χρόνια. Δεν είναι ούτε αστυνομικός ούτε ντετέκτιβ αλλά ούτε ερευνητής- δημοσιογράφος. Είναι κάποιος που αναπλάθει τις δίκες μέσα από τις καταθέσεις των μαρτύρων, τις συνεντεύξεις με ιατροδικαστές, με ενόρκους και δικηγόρους υπεράσπισης, τις συγκροτεί σε βιβλίο με σκοπό την έκδοσή του. Είναι μια δουλειά που επιμελείται κατά παραγγελία ενός εκδότη.

Ο Λάκης Δόλγερας αφηγείται σε δύο επίπεδα.

Το ένα είναι το επίπεδο του αφηγητή της ιστορίας. Εδώ, ο συγγραφέας επιστρατεύει ένα ύφος ψυχρό, ουδέτερο, που αγγίζει τα όρια μιας «έκθεσης πεπραγμένων» για την έκδοση ενός βιβλίου. Ο αφηγητής κρατιέται σε απόσταση, δεν εμπλέκεται συναισθηματικά στην ιστορία και δεν παίρνει θέση.

Αντίθετα, οι μαρτυρίες των προσώπων που ενεπλάκησαν στην υπόθεση, ιδιαίτερα του συζύγου και ορισμένων μαρτύρων, είναι συναισθηματικά φορτισμένες αλλά και αποκαλυπτικές για το μέγεθος της δυστυχίας του ζευγαριού. Ιδιαίτερα τα αποσπάσματα της αφήγησης του συζύγου που αφορούν τη μετοίκηση του ζευγαριού από το χωριό στη Θεσσαλονίκη και τη συνακόλουθη μίζερη ζωή του, έχουν αγγελοπουλικά στοιχεία, θυμίζουν «Αναπαράσταση». Οι μαρτυρίες αυτές διαθέτουν ένα επιπλέον χαρακτηριστικό, που θα το ονόμαζα «στοιχείο ελληνικής αφήγησης». Δεν μπαίνουν ποτέ απευθείας στο θέμα, κάνουν παρεκκλίσεις, ώσπου να φτάσουν στην υπόθεση. Μέσα από αυτή την κυκλική αφήγηση, ωστόσο, ο συγγραφέας ξεδιπλώνει την ελληνική πραγματικότητα από τη χούντα μέχρι τη δεκαετία του ΄80.

πηγή: http://www.tanea.gr/default.asp?pid=30&ct=19&artid=4571551&enthDate=24042010


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 24, 2010)

Μπαμπάς; Συγχαρητήρια και καλές πωλήσεις! Θα το πάρουμε να το διαβάσουμε.


----------



## daeman (Apr 24, 2010)

Πολύ ενδιαφέρον μου φαίνεται, somnambulist. 
Ευχαριστώ για την πρόταση κι εύχομαι καλή επιτυχία (με όποιον ορισμό της επιτυχίας προτιμά ο ίδιος ο συγγραφέας). :) 
Εγγόνι και βιβλίο στην ίδια χρονιά, ποιος τη χάρη του!


----------



## nickel (Apr 24, 2010)

somnambulist said:


> Μέσα από αυτή την κυκλική αφήγηση, ωστόσο, ο συγγραφέας ξεδιπλώνει την ελληνική πραγματικότητα από τη χούντα μέχρι τη δεκαετία του ΄80.



Δικός μου. Αυτό τον καμβά θέλω να διαβάσω, μέσα από τα μάτια ενός της ίδιας σχεδόν... σειράς.

(Θαυμάζω και τη μεταπήδηση στα νομικά!)


----------



## somnambulist (Apr 25, 2010)

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις ευχές. Δυστυχώς, δεν έχω γνώμη για το βιβλίο γιατί δεν το έχω διαβάσει ακόμα


----------

